# 2011 Cannondale SuperSix



## zosocane

So I spoke to my LBS manager a few days ago and asked him what is 'Dale gonna unveil for its 2011 road line, and he said he heard from his 'Dale representative that -- supposedly -- a sub 800-gram SuperSix road frame called "EVO" (or something like that) was in the works. He wasn't sure whether it would roll out for this year's Giro (May) or Tour (July).

Anyone have news on this?


----------



## zamboni

Let's hope they will bring the new version to TOC in May.


----------



## s2ktaxi

curious - what do you guys do with your retired bikes? I have almost 20k miles on my 06 System Six 1 but still ride it.


----------



## 2ndGen

s2ktaxi said:


> curious - what do you guys do with your retired bikes? I have almost 20k miles on my 06 System Six 1 but still ride it.


You can donate it to "The 2ndGen Foundation For Getting Free Bikes".

You won't get a tax credit, it won't go to the needy, but I'll be very grateful for it.


----------



## zamboni

s2ktaxi said:


> curious - what do you guys do with your retired bikes? I have almost 20k miles on my 06 System Six 1 but still ride it.


My System is approaching 10K miles and keep it as spare, there is nothing wrong to have an extra bike.


----------



## arun21

*Cannondale 2011 supersix ordered!*

Just ordered my new supersix, set to arrive Sept. 25 at my LBS. Got the Ultegra + black/white paint job. Looks real bad ass. 

I'll report once it arrives. Total price was $2100. Full carbon frame, full ultegra. Great deal IMO.


----------



## jinnjia

Do you mean 105 instead of the Ultegra ?
If indeed it is the Ultegra group, $2100 is a killer deal !!



arun21 said:


> Just ordered my new supersix, set to arrive Sept. 25 at my LBS. Got the Ultegra + black/white paint job. Looks real bad ass.
> 
> I'll report once it arrives. Total price was $2100. Full carbon frame, full ultegra. Great deal IMO.


----------



## CHL

arun21 said:


> Just ordered my new supersix, set to arrive Sept. 25 at my LBS. Got the Ultegra + black/white paint job. Looks real bad ass.
> 
> I'll report once it arrives. Total price was $2100. Full carbon frame, full ultegra. Great deal IMO.



Hi arun21:

What size did you order?

CHL


----------



## krtassoc

http://road.cc/category/image-galleries/bikes/cannondale-2011


----------



## arun21

Going back to my 2011 I just ordered -- It is mostly Ultegra -- I had some free upgrades from the LBS for buying a few bikes (and referring a couple other people) over the past year. They will be upgrading the shifters, rear/front derailleurs. Everything else 105. Still a great deal at $2100!


----------



## arun21

CHL said:


> Hi arun21:
> 
> What size did you order?
> 
> CHL


Also-- ordered it in 56cm.


----------



## zamboni

CHL,

Talked to the rep and the initial order would be size 54 and up is available to ship first then the 50cm and under is next batch.
That sucks the smaller frame got second priority but not sure about frame replacement.


----------



## Wimbo

arun21 said:


> Just ordered my new supersix, set to arrive Sept. 25 at my LBS. Got the Ultegra + black/white paint job. Looks real bad ass.
> 
> I'll report once it arrives. Total price was $2100. Full carbon frame, full ultegra. Great deal IMO.


Wow. That price looks more like a Six than a SuperSix. I'll take two.


----------



## arun21

Wimbo said:


> Wow. That price looks more like a Six than a SuperSix. I'll take two.



Yep, Cannondale will no longer be producing the Six for 2011 and instead will be opting to bump everything up to the SuperSix. Fine by me! I had the option of buying a Six Carbon 5 NOW for $2000 (2010 model) or waiting a bit more than a month and getting the SuperSix 2011 for $2100+tax. I think I'll wait. 

Addition to that, there will no longer will be any caad9 as you probably all know. Bumping up to caad10.


----------



## jinnjia

It it worth it to pay a little more ($2400) for the Rival group with Froce crank ?
That is compared to the new 2011 Shimano 105 with Gossamer crank (for $2000)......


----------



## Dan Gerous

jinnjia said:


> It it worth it to pay a little more ($2400) for the Rival group with Froce crank ?
> That is compared to the new 2011 Shimano 105 with Gossamer crank (for $2000)......


I would say it's worth it yes but then again, I can't stand Shimano levers... And the Force crankset is a lot better than the FSA.


----------



## jinnjia

What I don't understand is, Rival gruppo is priced lower than the 105, and while the Force crank is much better than the Gossamer, but it doenst really make up the $400 difference.
Even the new 2011 105's price has been reduced, but still.......
Another example is the 2010 Caad9-4 & 9-5, maybe Shimano's product has a much bigger profit margin which can allow the bike manufacture to get a much bigger discount compared to the SRAM ?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Are the other specs the same? Wheels? Saddle/post/bars...


----------



## jon.moab

The CAAD9-4 and 9-5 share every other spec besides the shifters, derailleurs and crank. I am in the same boat, trying to decide if the SRAM group is worth the extra $400...


----------



## ph0enix

Dan Gerous said:


> Are the other specs the same? Wheels? Saddle/post/bars...


I bet they're not.


----------



## ph0enix

jon.moab said:


> The CAAD9-4 and 9-5 share every other spec besides the shifters, derailleurs and crank. I am in the same boat, trying to decide if the SRAM group is worth the extra $400...


I thought the 9-4's came with Mavic wheels. Has something changed recently?


----------



## jon.moab

The 9-4 and 9-5 both come with RS-10 wheels...


----------



## jinnjia

Yes, all other specs are exactly the same, and this is for the 2010 CAAD 9-4 & 9-5 as well for the 2011 Supersix 105 & Rival, while the with Rival do come with the Force crank & BB which is more expensive than the FSA Gossamer from the 105, but still I am wondering why the $400 difference (for 2011 SS or $300 diff for the CAAD9) since the Rival group should cost less than the 105. I understand a lot of people may favor the SRAM over the Shimano, but still that doenst really explain me why the addtional mark up....
It might makes more sense if Cannondale priced both model at the same price level (where the Force crank make up the cost difference between the Rival & 105).


----------



## intence

I'm willing to bet that perhaps Shimano provides larger volume discounts to the manufacturers than SRAM, so Cannondale's cost on 105 is probably less than Rival.

Also, I believe I read that 5700 105 is priced lower than 5600 105 by a few hundred. If you have the time/effort/inclination you could buy the 105 speced bike, then sell all the parts on eBay, then re-outfit with SRAM. Due to the high cost of buying a Cannondale frame (and the relatively high resale value of buying a frame alone on eBay) I did this twice, once with a Six-13 (Tiagra) and with a CAAD9-7 (Sora). It was a lot of hassle/time/trouble, but in the end I ended up with bikes equipped the way I wanted them (Six13 is mostly Rival, with Ultegra Crank, CAAD9 is Force with a bit of Red).

If you're savvy at finding good deals, you end up spending the same amount of money out of pocket, but end up with a nicer bike. My CAAD9 didn't end up costing much more than a CAAD9-4, but has mostly Force (including Brakes), much nicer wheels than the stock bike, and a Red crank. The trick is stripping the bike as soon as you get it, so the parts can be sold as new (i'm upfront about them being take-offs from a new bike). Shimano components have pretty decent resale. As far as the warranty, i'm mainly concerned with the frame (anything else can be replaced relatively cheaply), so I still have a frame with the full warranty.

Again, the above takes a lot of time/trouble, but you end up with a bike speced the way you want it.


----------



## jinnjia

Hi intense, thanks "again" for your reply.
At first I didnt quit get the parts swapping and resale and thought why not just get the one equipped with Rival with Force crank, now I completely understand what you mean, what a good idea but like you said could be time consuming.

I see you really favor the SRAM over Shimano..

Thanks again !



intence said:


> I'm willing to bet that perhaps Shimano provides larger volume discounts to the manufacturers than SRAM, so Cannondale's cost on 105 is probably less than Rival.
> 
> Also, I believe I read that 5700 105 is priced lower than 5600 105 by a few hundred. If you have the time/effort/inclination you could buy the 105 speced bike, then sell all the parts on eBay, then re-outfit with SRAM. Due to the high cost of buying a Cannondale frame (and the relatively high resale value of buying a frame alone on eBay) I did this twice, once with a Six-13 (Tiagra) and with a CAAD9-7 (Sora). It was a lot of hassle/time/trouble, but in the end I ended up with bikes equipped the way I wanted them (Six13 is mostly Rival, with Ultegra Crank, CAAD9 is Force with a bit of Red).
> 
> If you're savvy at finding good deals, you end up spending the same amount of money out of pocket, but end up with a nicer bike. My CAAD9 didn't end up costing much more than a CAAD9-4, but has mostly Force (including Brakes), much nicer wheels than the stock bike, and a Red crank. The trick is stripping the bike as soon as you get it, so the parts can be sold as new (i'm upfront about them being take-offs from a new bike). Shimano components have pretty decent resale. As far as the warranty, i'm mainly concerned with the frame (anything else can be replaced relatively cheaply), so I still have a frame with the full warranty.
> 
> Again, the above takes a lot of time/trouble, but you end up with a bike speced the way you want it.


----------



## Rustytoy

*joining the dale family*

Well I just put my order in for my 2011 supersix. I went for the sram and thanks to my LBS I only paid about 100 more. Every time I ride in a group I watch 105s skip and jump around, not to say yours might work just fine. The folks I usually ride with are campy or ultegra and I guess I just have to be different.
Thank you for your post and information.


----------



## prunepit

Where are you guys getting the info on the 2011 supersix specs?


----------



## Rustytoy

The LBS should have a binder with all the specs


----------



## intence

$100 more for Rival is a nice deal


----------



## prunepit

My LBS has no info yet,ill try another shop


----------



## Brownstone322

prunepit said:


> My LBS has no info yet,ill try another shop


I dropped by my shop yesterday, and he said he had just gotten the 2011 catalog and that it should be on the web "any day now." We flipped through it, but it was too much to memorize, so I didn't really try.

I've had a 2010 SuperSix 3 in white with red/black trim since early July. I never wanted white, though, but that's all I could get in 54 cm, so I had to settle for it. He told me right away, though, to come back and talk about a frame swap when the 2011s came available, so I was there mainly to look at color schemes.

Anyway, a PDF of the 2011 Euro catalog is available on another thread, but, as always, it's not quite the same as the US line. The non-Hi Mod SuperSix will come in black/white and white/red similar to last year, but now there's a sinister all-matte-black version that I'm giving some thought. I like black, but maybe that's *too* black.

Since the Six has been eliminated, the SuperSix now extends down into that territory with a 105 version. I dunno if there's an entry-level Tiagra version or not.


----------



## Rustytoy

I have the matte black on order and sinister is a good way to describe it. I just didn't want to look faster than I am. Going to have to put some color on it, mabey some tires.


----------



## Brownstone322

Rustytoy said:


> I have the matte black on order and sinister is a good qay to describe it. I just didn't want to look faster than I am.


Yeah, me either. I'm a so-so rider on a nice bike.

My white SuperSix is kinda eye-catching, and people tell me how hot it is. On the other hand, a dissenting friend of mine once called it "dainty" looking. Nothing "dainty" about that 2011 "stealth fighter" model. I just have to decide whether I want that or the less-spooky black/white scheme.


----------



## Rustytoy

Really I got the matte black because it came with rival instead of 105 group. The other rival bike is orange and white.


----------



## shotojs78

Rustytoy said:


> Really I got the matte black because it came with rival instead of 105 group. The other rival bike is orange and white.


is it the same matte black than the 2010?? the 2010 matte black is the best look I think.... I have the liquigas but matte looks really cool


----------



## Devastator

shotojs78 said:


> is it the same matte black than the 2010?? the 2010 matte black is the best look I think.... I have the liquigas but matte looks really cool


Nope, changed it for 2011, also std mod is a little diff than HM matte.


----------



## shutupkid

I just put in an order for the 2011 SuperSix 105 (exposed carbon color) from my lbs for $1999. This will be my first road bike and I'm SuperExcited! ha ha ha. Next step is to get some pedles, any reccomendations?? thanks! -James


----------



## s2ktaxi

any idea of frameset prices for HM and non-HM?


----------



## Dan Gerous

s2ktaxi said:


> any idea of frameset prices for HM and non-HM?


I don't think you can buy the non-HM frameset, only the HM...


----------



## jinnjia

SPD-SL are decent



shutupkid said:


> I just put in an order for the 2011 SuperSix 105 (exposed carbon color) from my lbs for $1999. This will be my first road bike and I'm SuperExcited! ha ha ha. Next step is to get some pedles, any reccomendations?? thanks! -James


----------



## ph0enix

shutupkid said:


> I just put in an order for the 2011 SuperSix 105 (exposed carbon color) from my lbs for $1999. This will be my first road bike and I'm SuperExcited! ha ha ha. Next step is to get some pedles, any reccomendations?? thanks! -James


You could get the 105 pedals to match.


----------



## krtassoc

'Orange' 2011 Super Six 4 (Sram Force/Rival mix): https://www.chainssprockets.com/blog/attachments/201008/5155697342.jpg

While this photo is from an Asian website it is the same as shown in the USA 2011 Dealer Handbook.


----------



## RyanM

does anyone have a link to the pictures of the new bikes?
Also is there an equivalent to the '10 supersix 2 with the sram red?


----------



## RyanM

does anyone have a link to the pictures of the new bikes?
Also is there an equivalent to the '10 supersix 2 with the sram red?


----------



## shortyt

Rustytoy said:


> I have the matte black on order and sinister is a good way to describe it. I just didn't want to look faster than I am. Going to have to put some color on it, mabey some tires.


Is the matte black a hi mod version. Also would it be the same as the ultimate 2010.


----------



## retokunaga

RyanM said:


> does anyone have a link to the pictures of the new bikes?
> Also is there an equivalent to the '10 supersix 2 with the sram red?


Use the asian link in page 2!! Ok or the euro catalog on page one .


----------



## RyanM

retokunaga said:


> Use the asian link in page 2!! Ok or the euro catalog on page one .


thanks. missed the links. sorry


----------



## jon.moab

Does anyone have the spec list of the 2011 Supersix 105 build? What crank, wheels, etc...?


----------



## Devastator

jon.moab said:


> Does anyone have the spec list of the 2011 Supersix 105 build? What crank, wheels, etc...?


Not 100% sure this is accurate, but according to this site http://kozy.com/product/specs/11-cannondale-supersix-5-73878-1.htm


----------



## shutupkid

Expect the 2011 line to show up very soon. Mine arrived today and will be picking it up tomorrow (54cm 105 matte)


----------



## zamboni

Saw a 2011 Super with FSA crank Ultegra grouppo for $2990 at LBS.


----------



## 88 rex

Can anyone confirm the pricing on the US Super Rival/Force mix?

And definitely available in orange in the US?

Thanks!!


----------



## Rustytoy

2400 and yes in orange


----------



## 88 rex

Rustytoy said:


> 2400 and yes in orange


Same exact part spec as the CAAD Rival/Force version? 

I think may have to axe my current road build and just wait for this orange Super to come out.


----------



## Rustytoy

Get it now, I'm picking mine up today right after work.


----------



## Rustytoy

Ok, 100 miles on the 2011 ss rival/force jet black. Very light, good thing the rims are heavy as hell or it wouldn't be much if a workout. The seat is brilliant. I have never used sram before now and I must say I'm hooked. It was totally worth the extra cash for the upgrade. The shifting was perfect, uphill and down. The bike feels very long for the size so I will be going in for my fit this week.

Not impressed with the quality of the finishes on the frame and will be bringing it up with the lbs.

All in all it was supposed to be my work out bike, but this bike could step right into a race just the way it is, with some rims and tires. All just my opinion.


----------



## Devastator

Rustytoy said:


> Ok, 100 miles on the 2011 ss rival/force jet black. Very light, good thing the rims are heavy as hell or it wouldn't be much if a workout. The seat is brilliant. I have never used sram before now and I must say I'm hooked. It was totally worth the extra cash for the upgrade. The shifting was perfect, uphill and down. The bike feels very long for the size so I will be going in for my fit this week.
> 
> Not impressed with the quality of the finishes on the frame and will be bringing it up with the lbs.
> 
> All in all it was supposed to be my work out bike, but this bike could step right into a race just the way it is, with some rims and tires. All just my opinion.


Whats wrong with the finish of the bike? My 10 Super HM is higher quality finish than either my 09 Super or 08 System, both hand made in the US.


----------



## Rustytoy

The problems are slight, but not what I wanted to see on a new bike. There is some spots on the top rail that you can feel see and feel when you run a finger down,hopefully not a delamination issue. Small but disconcerting. the pain on the underside of the tubs seams blotchy, this may be a result of the matt black showing grease and oil from handling during the bike build. I have not talked with the shop yet about these issues so I'm not stressing just yet.


----------



## 88 rex

Rustytoy said:


> Get it now, I'm picking mine up today right after work.



My LBS just got orange in a 56.  Someone buy it before I do, my bank account begs you to!


----------



## krtassoc

Now that the 2011 models a hitting the dealer network....Cannondale's US Website with the new models should be up-and-running by at least March or April of the coming year! (Doral better re-organize its marketing department for the Cannondale brand; i.e., Specialized, Trek, etc. have all up-dated their web properties to coincide with the release of the 2011 models.)


----------



## Accordion

krtassoc said:


> Now that the 2011 models a hitting the dealer network....Cannondale's US Website with the new models should be up-and-running by at least March or April of the coming year! (Doral better re-organize its marketing department for the Cannondale brand; i.e., Specialized, Trek, etc. have all up-dated their web properties to coincide with the release of the 2011 models.)


Cervelo is also not updated. They have a LONG video on their homepage outlining all the new features of the 2011 product line but I don't want to sit there and watch that whole thing. I want to look at the specs, available colors and list price of the bike I am thinking about purchasing. As of last night that's still not up there and I have to resort to some 2 inch picture and description in French off some foreign website.


----------



## CdaleNut

ive heard from both my lbs and from cannondales HQ in the US that the website will be up and running sometime next week


----------



## rossj

*my 2011 Supersix 4*

So far I have only had it on the trainer (here in snowy Wisconsin) but, so far so great! The only comment I had in response to someones concern about the finish. I assure you it is not delamination. It is probably just like what I have found on my own frame. When I run my hand over the top tube I can feel some bumps in the clear coat. I am pretty sure they are just some specks of dust that were in the air when they sprayed it and they became trapped in the clear coat. No big deal. I can't even see them, I can just feel a few near the head tube end of the top tube. Other than that I love how the frame looks, the naked UD carbon looks really mean. I can't wait to get it on the road! I have not cut the steerer tube yet, I am waiting till I finalize my position for good.


----------



## icy

Has anyone seen any pictures of the SS 3 blue and white other than the brochure ones. I would love to see some or the bike in person but the local cannondale dealer is only bringing in the SS 3 in red and white


----------



## tranzformer

rossj said:


> So far I have only had it on the trainer (here in snowy Wisconsin) but, so far so great! The only comment I had in response to someones concern about the finish. I assure you it is not delamination. It is probably just like what I have found on my own frame. When I run my hand over the top tube I can feel some bumps in the clear coat. I am pretty sure they are just some specks of dust that were in the air when they sprayed it and they became trapped in the clear coat. No big deal. I can't even see them, I can just feel a few near the head tube end of the top tube. Other than that I love how the frame looks, the naked UD carbon looks really mean. I can't wait to get it on the road! I have not cut the steerer tube yet, I am waiting till I finalize my position for good.


Rossj, that is a great looking frame. Thanks for sharing the pic. Any idea on the weight of it? Probably around 16 lbs or so?


----------



## gus68

I have the SS-3 in navy and white. It is a real dark navy (if thats an expression?) looks almost black but you can see blue in sunlight.


----------



## rossj

Tranzformer, I am not sure about the weight. As it sits now I would guess it is around 17lbs if not more on account of the extremely heavy old school powertap and 32h rim. That wheel is not light. I will try to let you know once I have my Ksyrium SL on the rear, currently it is in pieces because I cracked the rim and I am now rebuilding it with a replacement rim and new spokes from Mavic. It might take a while to wrap up that saga... I will weigh it when it is race ready for sure, though.


----------



## scottzj

That is the same color I am ordering too. I love that look and clean...very clean.


----------



## Wicked2006

Rossj nice looking bike there. I have the same frame as you. I weighed my Super the other day with carbon cages and pedals and it came in at 17.13 lbs. Not bad! I'm really impressed with how it feels on the road. Sucks up the bumps very well! It's a good bike I guess I'll keep it!!


----------



## icy

gus68 said:


> I have the SS-3 in navy and white. It is a real dark navy (if thats an expression?) looks almost black but you can see blue in sunlight.


Any chance you could post a few pictures of your bike I think it is the colour I am going to order.


----------



## gus68

I will post a few pics tonight hopefully. I had a few technical difficulties.


----------



## gus68

I hope this works. It is really sharp in person.


----------



## Devastator

gus68 said:


> I hope this works. It is really sharp in person.


Fantastic looking bike, I want to get some white bar tape and a white seat when my seat wears out.


----------



## CHL

I've actually seen the that translucent blue and it does look real sharp. It reminds me a lot of the paint job that I saw on Calfees (sorry don't mean to bring another brand into the coversation). Enjoy the ride and do try to keep the bar tape clean!!!

chl


----------



## icy

gus68 said:


> I hope this works. It is really sharp in person.


Thanks for posting the pictures. Your bike looks great.


----------



## gus68

Thanks. With the winter so far in PA, the limited rode time has been heart breaking. I've never had a white seat or handlebar tape. Any suggestion on how o clean it once it gets grungy?

I aslo have a '07 systemsix in the black clear coat. I love the bike but it looks blah next to this.


----------



## ph0enix

gus68 said:


> I hope this works. It is really sharp in person.


The floor is not level.


----------



## gus68

Its like the bad guy house in the old batman shows.


----------



## roadie01

gus68 said:


> Thanks. With the winter so far in PA, the limited rode time has been heart breaking. I've never had a white seat or handlebar tape. Any suggestion on how o clean it once it gets grungy?
> 
> I aslo have a '07 systemsix in the black clear coat. I love the bike but it looks blah next to this.


I clean my white handlebar tape with dish soap, water and a clean rag. I've also seen lemon furniture polish used again use a very clean rag. I would use a white rag or towel that is still very white. 

I also budget wrapping my bars in the spring just after the weather settles down. If summer leaves the tape looking especially dirty I'll rewrap the bars before doing the annual double century I do each September.


----------

